# MT4 account history



## supermatt (27 June 2009)

Does any one know how to delete your account history in mt4? 
I know how to do it on demo... you just delete the account and do a new one but can you do it on a live account or does the broker have something to do with it

any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (27 June 2009)

you can select custom periods to display. i dont know if that will provide what youre after though.


----------



## supermatt (27 June 2009)

thanks, yeh I have been doing that but just wanted to clear it all out. I dont think its possible


----------

